# Lost raft and gear on Browns



## derwin

Lost 143E Aire with oar frame, table, , blue coleman cooler, dry box with seat and blue Carlisle wrapped oars.

Please call 

970-769-4262 if anything is found. Beer available for reward.

Brett


----------



## lmyers

Dare I ask...how?

Contact the AHRA, their info is on this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ar-on-arkansas-ahra-l-and-f-number-25733.html

good luck.


----------



## mr. compassionate

derwin said:


> Lost 143E Aire with oar frame, table, , blue coleman cooler, dry box with seat and blue Carlisle wrapped oars.
> 
> Please call
> 
> 970-769-4262 if anything is found. Beer available for reward.
> 
> Brett



Please tell!


----------



## pinemnky13

Please do tell?


----------



## stinginrivers

^^ this has got to be a good tale, please tell it.


----------



## Jahve

Word around the campfire is that the dynamic duo of curtis and ****** found a raft last night on a late evening fishing run. 

I believe that the raft found its way back to the owner...


----------



## bldrmorgan

I think they should hold on to this raft until the story of how it was lost gets posted on here.....


----------



## SimpleMan

The tale must be told. Perhaps he opened up his MBZ name just for this issue? Not to be heard from again?


----------



## DocDC

my guess is that if beer is the reward, it also had something to do with the boat being gone in the first place


----------



## NeilDMC

Does anyone else think that a 12 pack of PBR is a lame reward for a missing boat?


----------



## Flohotter

Any sightings? This must be a joke!


----------



## derwin

Nope. Not a joke. But don't know the details. Just posted for a friend while he was attempting to recover it. Boat and guide are thankfully reunited. I'll let him know what's on the buzz.

-D


----------



## Randaddy

Three rules of rafting:

1. Stay with your boat

2. Wear gear that will keep you warm when you're wet

3. 15 will get you 20.


----------



## raymo

pinemnky13 said:


> Please do tell?


Frayed-knot
I guess.


----------



## pinemnky13

Dammit!


----------



## carvedog




----------



## melissawd

ohhhhh pleeeeeeaaaasssseee do tell for f*#k sakes!


----------



## ostendo

*The Story (sort of)*

I heard there was something about this on here. Didn't know there was such a demand for the story. I will tell what I know: I was taking our bus drivers down Brown's on a fishing trip and ****** was along for the ride. About 45 minutes before dark we were rafting through the staircase. Above stair # 5, I could see that something had changed. As we approached, we realized it was a 14 foot blue raft floor wrapped in dead center of the river on the main rock in the stair 5 drop. There was no crease and it was not at all vertical, but water was pouring in over the 3/4 of the upstream tube. The bow was facing river right and was still completely out of the water. It also became quickly apparent that the raft had been abandoned. 
"Put on with one raft and took out with two." A full size raft with a nice aluminum frame with new combox, cooler, drop-nets, sand stake, backboard/table, paco pad, and more all by itself, stuck as fuck in the middle of the river. They had to swim the rest of the rapid and then to shore. I got my rope on the perimeter line near the bow, using our spare oar. We crossed above the rapid to river left to pull from there. Two of us all the way up on the tracks pulled about 25 times on a 3 count at the correct angle and the boat came off. I held it from the tracks, ****** stumbled down to it and followed us to the take out in it. No name anywhere on the boat or on any equipment in it. Two shuttles later, both boats are back to Nathrop by 1am. Called AHRA but just rang and rang. Left the found boat on my truck and parked it in full view of the highway. The owner's friends saw it the next day, came and claimed it.
On the boat that previous tragic day, was a father, his son and daughter in their young 20's, and their uncle the owner, rowing. The father said that the uncle was trying to go left then changed his mind to right and ended up broad-siding the center rock. He probably meant was going right and changed mind to left but all I can confirm is that he definitely broadsided the main center rock. The line at that level is not simple and became dangerous with a raft across the river. We figured we were doing our part in removing a dangerous obstacle, plus the reward was better than just beer. Plus, with what ****** was able to drink from their cooler from stair 5 to Hecla, it was worth it.


----------



## bigwatertoby

What? ****** rowing for beers??? Never!! Unless there was a 30 pack of PBR's left in their cooler I am guessing Mikey ran out of drinks by raft ripper.....


----------

